# Looking for a fancy Mouse



## thomcat59 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, my name is Cathy and I am new on here, I have 1 mouse and I just love him, I am not looking to show or breed, I don't think anyway, but I would like to buy a good quality fancy mouse, I live in Florida, and would love some help finding what I want. Thanks for your time 

Cathy


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope you can find the mice you are looking for, Cathy x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We've got at least one active member in Florida; try contacting Jadeguppy, if you haven't heard from her already.


----------



## thomcat59 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, I believe I sent her a email yesterday, hopefully I will hear from her soon.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## thomcat59 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, thank you


----------

